# Pseudechis australis



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

Caution: this thread demonstrates the free-handling of venomous snakes, which should only be attempted by people who are very experienced with venomous snakes.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

.....................


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 31, 2013)

your very game..


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for selling me one they are cute


----------



## PieBald (Jan 31, 2013)

Wait their not pythons are they. Their elapids, why are you free handling them?


----------



## Shotta (Jan 31, 2013)

those are some awesome snakes, you guys are crazy handling them lol id just use gloves


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

that is correct they are not pythons and i do not recommend trying this at home

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## wylie88 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, I think I'm in love...beautiful snake Kracken. I'm super jealous.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## Vixen (Jan 31, 2013)

That is quite a formidable looking beast, you certainly have more balls than I do ( well I would hope so.. :lol: )

Such a beautiful creature though, Mother Earth is amazing.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy snapping duckpoo, is that a King Brown? :shock:


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Snapped said:


> Holy snapping duckpoo, is that a King Brown? :shock:



Nah, mulga snake


----------



## Snapped (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, aren't they the same?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

depends where your from

- - - Updated - - -

gotta love a red head skinks

however...... i do prefer blonds


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Snapped said:


> Oh, aren't they the same?



depends if youre from the bush or not


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## wylie88 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning snakes. What are they like to keep?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

damn!! both of them werent in focus


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Snapped (Jan 31, 2013)

Skinks said:


> depends if youre from the bush or not



Nope, not from the bush...but they are the same snake, not different to each other? But mostly commonly called a Mulga?


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

POO


----------



## phatty (Jan 31, 2013)

nice lookers there


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

Snapped being australias largest elapid, and possibly most times brown they get the name king brown, although not being part of the brown snake family _Pseudonaja _and actually a black snake _Pseuedechis _​i feel the name mulga is more appropriate


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

wylie88 said:


> Stunning snakes. What are they like to keep?



Personally, I think they are one of the best snakes to keep. Plenty of different colour forms, eat like machines, usually settle down as they get older. I like their heads.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Skinks said:


> I like their heads.



i like your head


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 31, 2013)

They are nice


----------



## Snapped (Jan 31, 2013)

Kracken said:


> Snapped being australias largest elapid, and possibly most times brown they get the name king brown, although not being part of the brown snake family _Pseudonaja _and actually a black snake _Pseuedechis _​i feel the name mulga is more appropriate



Thanks Kracken for the explanation, makes sense. Cheers.


----------



## whyme (Jan 31, 2013)

I love pseuedechis!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 31, 2013)

It would be a bit daunting handling an elapid thats never been handled before


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

no more than a lacie


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> It would be a bit daunting handling an elapid thats never been handled before



I'd rather handle a cranky brown snake over a cranky large monitor.


----------



## cement (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you breeding them?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

no their only just on yearlings


----------



## RedFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous mulgas. They are definitely my favourite elapid and very underrated. I love the variation in colour.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 31, 2013)

Kracken said:


> that is correct they are not pythons and i do not recommend trying this at home
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> View attachment 279913



LOVE massive elapids


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got the same couch 

That's a ripper!


----------



## baker (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing looking snakes there Kracken. I now know what my next elapid purchase is going to be. Thanks for making it easier.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kracken said:


> that is correct they are not pythons and i do not recommend trying this at home
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> View attachment 279913



beautiful mate , i love mulgas especially beauties like that! what local is it? just curious to where you got that rack in the background?


----------



## MiddleOfNowhere (Feb 1, 2013)

"I do not recommend you try this at home"

Next pic, holding a mulga by the tail in the lounge room.

MON


----------



## -Peter (Feb 1, 2013)

The photo shows a total disregard for personal safety. Cigarettes will kill you.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2013)

-Peter said:


> The photo shows a total disregard for personal safety. Cigarettes will kill you.



And animal cruelty, that poor snake would be getting so much passive smoke!


----------



## snakeg56 (Feb 1, 2013)

great pics of the snakes


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2013)

snakeg56 said:


> View attachment 280030
> View attachment 280029
> 
> 
> Some times we do stupid things , Inland and Colletts



Like uploading pics the wrong way? (all you can see is "invalid attachment blah blah") XP


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. Stunning photos!
I wouldn't even do that with my Olive, but I'm pretty sure he's an Olive x scrubby. Looks like an Olive but has all the demon-spawn ferocity of an angry Scrub.


----------



## snakeg56 (Feb 1, 2013)

dont know what happened yes the pics didnt show





I hope these do


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 1, 2013)

May I ask what the snake is in your avatar?

One of my favs is that albino tiger snake some bloke up North owned (and apparently never bred)


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> beautiful mate , i love mulgas especially beauties like that! what local is it? just curious to where you got that rack in the background?



top ender


----------



## Demansiaphile (Feb 1, 2013)

Mulga


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> View attachment 280058
> 
> Mulga



diddnt work?


----------



## Demansiaphile (Feb 1, 2013)

Yer it did.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

i stand corrected


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 1, 2013)

-Peter said:


> The photo shows a total disregard for personal safety. Cigarettes will kill you.


think thats its tail


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 1, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> think thats its tail



It is.


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 1, 2013)

that is a massive snake, what are they like to keep? do they get cranky?


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 1, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> I've got the same couch
> 
> That's a ripper!



did yours come with an 8 foot mulga as well


----------



## Demansiaphile (Feb 1, 2013)

P. poryphyriacua by J. Kelk, on Flickr


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 1, 2013)

Skinks said:


>


Ummm bit off wow factor there


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 1, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> P. poryphyriacua by J. Kelk, on Flickr



What the hell is that thing!?


----------



## Kracken (Feb 2, 2013)

The Kracken


----------



## reptalica (Feb 7, 2013)

Absolutely superb examples of some wonderful vens.

I'm gobsmacked.

I do need to restrain myself ven wise.


----------



## KristianG (Feb 8, 2013)

Next thing you know, we'll be getting pics of coastal taipans. Geez very brave


----------



## NicG (Feb 8, 2013)

AROD lists the Mulga as having a maximum length of 2,500mm, and that one looks to be at least that in the photo. Scott Eipper's book states that they can get up to 3050mm. Do you have an accurate length?



Kracken said:


> View attachment 279913


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 8, 2013)

That mulga was 2.7m well over a year ago so I'd say it's a bit bigger now.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Feb 10, 2013)

is that a St george???


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 11, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> is that a St george???



Very light coloured Kimberley animal, I believe.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 11, 2013)

That's kraken (the monster from the deep). Mulgas and Tais are impressive but a giant squid would be a very interesting proposition.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

This gorgeous girl belongs to a friend.





http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/lizardjasper-15825/albums/captivated-2630/mulga-278247/


----------



## reptalica (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad we have an unlimited amount of likes we can use as I think this thread would have just about exhausted all mine.

Brilliant peeps.


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 13, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> is that a St george???



The big one on the couch is a Darwin animal, the smaller ones are Kimberley's and the red ones are St George.


----------

